# The Pocket Knife Thread



## TheNewMexican (Feb 22, 2021)

Show 'em if you got 'em........

What's in your pocket?


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 22, 2021)

in my pocket is my decade old large sebenza 21.

it looks the same as all the other ones (well, at least the ones that get carried). that's part of the charm.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 22, 2021)

I have many pocket knives.

Here's just a few...


----------



## Towerguy (Feb 22, 2021)

Good choice in whiskey.


----------



## parbaked (Feb 22, 2021)

HAP40 Dragonfly...


----------



## dafox (Feb 22, 2021)

.


----------



## Slim278 (Feb 22, 2021)

what do you guys use for pocket knives?


i seemed to have lost mine few days ago so had to order a new one. was using a buck vantage pro which worked great and took a hell of a beating, i've even cut lots of food with it because i was too lazy to pull out a petty. http://www.amazon.com/Buck-Knives-7839-Vantage-Knife/dp/B00I0MAH6W...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 22, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> what do you guys use for pocket knives?
> 
> 
> i seemed to have lost mine few days ago so had to order a new one. was using a buck vantage pro which worked great and took a hell of a beating, i've even cut lots of food with it because i was too lazy to pull out a petty. http://www.amazon.com/Buck-Knives-7839-Vantage-Knife/dp/B00I0MAH6W...
> ...



Out of respect for the professionals, of which I am not one, I have never posted in that thread. I read the BOH threads but don't feel right posting in them.


----------



## panda (Feb 22, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Out of respect for the professionals, of which I am not one, I have never posted in that thread. I read the BOH threads but don't feel right posting in them.


don't worry, no one else even realizes its in the BOH sub forum let alone know what that even means.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 23, 2021)

lots of Spydercos:
3 Dragonflies (zdp, vtoku 2, SE H-1)
tasman salt
military 52100
air
manbug AS


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2021)

Dragonfly fan. Cheap, small, effective. I lose them before I have to sharpen them.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 23, 2021)

You folks may or may not realize this, but the Dragonfly Wharncliffe was conceptualized and tested by a chef. True story.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 23, 2021)

daveb said:


> Dragonfly fan. Cheap, small, effective. I lose them before I have to sharpen them.


Punch wayyyy above their weight


----------



## Kgp (Feb 23, 2021)

Got my first Benchmade as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ben.G. (Feb 23, 2021)

I’m a simple man. I like simple things. This is about as basic as they come, but always gets the job done. Last month I used it to pry a piece of glass out of my car tire. Luckily it wasn’t deep enough to cause a blowout.
Took 5 minutes to resharpen the knife.


----------



## Evan Estern (Feb 24, 2021)

Alternating between these two lately. Kapara and K390 Endura. The K390 steel is fantastic. The Kapara is an outstanding design, my new favorite paring knife because I don't have to reach for it, it's always there. The more I use and carry it the better I like it.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2021)

@*Ben.G.*

Can't go wrong with an Opinel.

Carbone No. 9 is still my favourite french knife ever together with my new LaPlace 1515


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 24, 2021)

Mmmm... French knives...











I guess I never took a picture of my Douk Douk. I actually prefer them to Opinels and such.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2021)

Keychain Ladybug it does the job when you need it. Is light because doesn't have metal liner in the handle. As long as cutting without twisting the blade it's alright.


----------



## Koop (Mar 21, 2021)

Lately it's been the Paramilitary 2 on the left, but they all get pocket time at some point.


----------



## Koop (Mar 21, 2021)

I left this guy out of the group pic above - Paramilitary 3 - Cruwear, gray G10.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2021)

daveb said:


> Dragonfly fan. Cheap, small, effective. I lose them before I have to sharpen them.



Don't lose them all not as cheap as before. Think paid 28.00 for ladybug years ago vg10.
Now they are almost 50.00. Some even more.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Mar 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have many pocket knives.
> 
> Here's just a few...




How do you like that gitano? 



Kgp said:


> View attachment 115533
> 
> Got my first Benchmade as a Christmas gift.



Congrats, benchmade is my favorite right now


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 21, 2021)

Dendrobatez said:


> How do you like that gitano?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, benchmade is my favorite right now



Love it.

In full disclosure, it was _extremely_ stiff out of the box. I mean unreasonably and I documented it on another forum. Closer inspection revealed a small burr that was causing the problem. A little time and finesse with some sandpaper and all better. Having spoken to several others who own the same knife, none of them encountered that. It is meant to be stiff but this was way beyond that and I genuinely believe was anomaly.

Design-wise, the knife feels great and as I said I love it. The clip is a little meh. From jeans to khakis I've never had it let the knife get loose but unlike many other knives, I am conscious of it.

The steel is mid-road. Very easy to sharpen but nothing big with edge retention.

One thing to keep in mind with the popular Italian brands these days is their grinds can be a little thick behind the edge. For a knife like this, it doesn't bother me at all. This is not a hard use knife by any stretch for me. It is for sure a capable knife but if you're chopping up some radishes and carrots for lunch, you will notice the grind. But for general, light EDC, I think it is fine.

I think the knife looks fantastic and it is a knife that sits in a line of knives next to my chair that I grab when I just want to feel good.

I would buy it again without question. I like to support Mike Latham at CollectorKnives whenever I can as he is a great guy but he doesn't always have all the models in stock.

If you have any specific questions, by all means ask.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 21, 2021)

And another picture of the lionSTEEL Gitano. Here with a Buck Knives Custom Shop 501 in Buckeye Burl scales S30V steel and a CollectorKnives slip.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 21, 2021)

I've tried a LOT of Spydercos in my time and the Manix 2 Lightweight comes down as genius for me:






It has some shortcomings but compared to what is out there for a easy carry but very capable EDC knife I find it brilliant. A knife whose CQI, as so many Spydercos, came largely from consumer feedback. The Endura, Delica, Paramilitary 2, and Para 3 are all so popular and folks who love one of these models seem to really gravitate hard to that specific model and for me, it is this one. I never want to be without a M2LW.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 21, 2021)

The older I get, and given my current needs, the classic Sal Glesser Spyderco Dragonfly 2 occupies a ton of time in my pocket.


----------



## Koop (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh man...I had a Manix 2 lightweight limited run with CTS-XHP and brown scales. It's the only pocket knife I've managed to lose somehow. I really wish I knew what happened to that knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 21, 2021)

Koop said:


> Oh man...I had a Manix 2 lightweight limited run with CTS-XHP and brown scales. It's the only pocket knife I've managed to lose somehow. I really wish I knew what happened to that knife.



That's a heart breaker. I never was never big on those brown scales but I love XHP. I figured I had time to grab one so I opted for the Cutlery Shoppe S90V version first. Then when I was ready to grab another the Knife Center version was gone. That is one knife I big time regret not having so I feel your pain.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2021)

My Hap40 Delica is my carry these days.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 22, 2021)

my battered Sebenza 21 and a newer Umnuum. one of the nice things about these is that the stonewash hides scratches pretty well

now that s45vn knives are starting to go out it's just a matter of time before I get an inlay large 31. been waiting quite a while for that one. havent picked out the inlay material Im going with, maybe CF or ebony 

also looking forward to this year's Shirogorov revisions, especially if I can snag a micarta F95 with an m390 blade. I have a Neon like that that's a good knife but too small for my preferences.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 23, 2021)

Kinda got out of kitchen knives for awhile and hit hard with folders. Shirogorov is probably my biggest binge. The Shigefusa of folders. Here are just a few.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 23, 2021)

that red neon nl is exactly the shiro I have @AFKitchenknivesguy , love the maroon micarta

really, really nice knife. it'd be perfect for office carry if I could, you know, go to the office lol


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 23, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> that red neon nl is exactly the shiro I have @AFKitchenknivesguy , love the maroon micarta
> 
> really, really nice knife. it'd be perfect for office carry if I could, you know, go to the office lol


I'm about halfway paid on the Sigma, a collaboration with Sinkevich.


----------



## Moooza (Mar 24, 2021)

Phil Wilson original South Fork in CPM 4V (RC 62), black micarta handle, thin grind and a very aggressive slicer with kydex protective sheath.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 27, 2021)

Here is that Shirogorov and Sinkevich collaboration "Sigma" that's coming next week. I was not kidding when I wrote they are the Shigefusa of folders, this was is $2k+.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 27, 2021)

You should definitely buy it and then do a pass around.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 27, 2021)

bkultra said:


> You should definitely buy it and then do a pass around.



Im all for passing around expensive knives but getting warranty work for Shiros is unfortunately a complex subject. 

I love their knives and it's not like they do a bad job with their warranty, it's just time consuming and complex to have anything done.

I will say of the companies in pocket knives charging massive money they are definitely in the camp of delivering on their promises.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 27, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> Im all for passing around expensive knives but getting warranty work for Shiros is unfortunately a complex subject.
> 
> I love their knives and it's not like they do a bad job with their warranty, it's just time consuming and complex to have anything done.
> 
> I will say of the companies in pocket knives charging massive money they are definitely in the camp of delivering on their promises.


Did you use Recon1? I read Knifecenter is an authorized dealer now.

Nevermind, I read wrong.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Back to Shiro topic, just picked this up. F3 blue


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 1, 2021)

Just started carrying a Benchmade Adamas 2nd Generation folder. A real pocket brick. I have no doubt its heavy duty but time will tell if I really need that I guess. The knife I had been carrying for the last two years was a Spyderco Caribbean. It's also a pretty heavy duty folder but lighter and flatter than the Adamas by a fair amount.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Apr 10, 2021)

I had a benchmade which I carried for a year and then one day I went to open it and it literally fell apart in my hand, disconnected blade, scales hanging loose and the spring / detent fell on the floor never to be found again. I liked it while it worked, but that experience steered me away from owning another benchmade. Hope you fair better than I did!..........


Noodle Soup said:


> Just started carrying a Benchmade Adamas 2nd Generation folder. A real pocket brick. I have no doubt its heavy duty but time will tell if I really need that I guess. The knife I had been carrying for the last two years was a Spyderco Caribbean. It's also a pretty heavy duty folder but lighter and flatter than the Adamas by a fair amount.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 10, 2021)

TheNewMexican said:


> I had a benchmade which I carried for a year and then one day I went to open it and it literally fell apart in my hand, disconnected blade, scales hanging loose and the spring / detent fell on the floor never to be found again. I liked it while it worked, but that experience steered me away from owning another benchmade. Hope you fair better than I did!..........



Despite their price and the legions of fans, Benchmade actually does not have a stellar quality history over the past 10-15years.


----------



## Grit (Apr 14, 2021)

I only have one folder. But on the other hand, it’s this one…
Opinel nr 10, with a blade by Bryan Raquin.


----------



## daveb (Apr 14, 2021)

Like


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 16, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Despite their price and the legions of fans, Benchmade actually does not have a stellar quality history over the past 10-15years.


I would tend to disagree with that statement but every company has a few duds slip out. Far as I know, Benchmade does better than most on keeping that to a minimum. On the other hand, I seen way too many people over at blade forums with unrealistic expectation for a folding knife.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 16, 2021)

Benchmade quality is fine for the price IMO. Not a great deal, but acceptable.

Ive had a load of them over the years and I dont recall ever getting one that was anything other than acceptable, as it happens, except for one of the Neil Blackwood collabs, which given that dude's history is some kind of coincidence. the only one I still have is the mini pocket rocket Sibert collab; that's a good knife, but again only acceptably made. the swedge isnt perfect and some of the scale alignment could be better; typical benchmade issues.

Anyhow, I see that small Sebenza 31s are going up with S45vn for preorder; should be pretty soon I can get the Large 31 with black canvas micarta in S45vn. Was considering CF but I think Micarta is, all things considered, probably my best bet for a knife I intend to carry and use for a long time like I have with my large 21.


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 16, 2021)

I would like to leave this here for the Benchmade fans.


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 16, 2021)

Oh brother


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 16, 2021)

Full Disclosure: I vote “demoncrap “ and find assault weapons fully unnecessary.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Apr 16, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Full Disclosure: I vote “demoncrap “ and find assault weapons fun and necessary.


oop, must have been a little autocorrect snafu there, I gotchu


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 16, 2021)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> oop, must have been a little autocorrect snafu there, I gotchu


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 16, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> I would like to leave this here for the Benchmade fans.



it's never enough is it.

you help the cops and destroy guns people literally turned in to get destroyed and people still melt down over it.

frankly if that story moves the needle for you you need to get your head checked


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 16, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> it's never enough is it.
> 
> you help the cops and destroy guns people literally turned in to get destroyed and people still melt down over it.
> 
> frankly if that story moves the needle for you you need to get your head checked


It is not necessary the individual act the company did, but rather the political position the company has. The company has a lengthy history of donations to anti-gun political groups. If you purchase any particular brand, you are supporting that particular brand in its entirety, including its work ethics or political interests.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> It is not necessary the individual act the company did, but rather the political position the company has. The company has a lengthy history of donations to anti-gun political groups. If you purchase any particular brand, you are supporting that particular brand in its entirety, including its work ethics or political interests.



well I dunno maybe theyre just tired of the mass shootings like the rest of us  

like I said if this non-issue matters to you you have bigger issues.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 17, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> well I dunno maybe theyre just tired of the mass shootings like the rest of us
> 
> like I said if this non-issue matters to you you have bigger issues.


How about letting people decide on their own what is an issue and what is not without agresively attacking anyone whom doesn't agree with your narrative. An article was linked, we can all read and decide if it is anything to worry about or not. You know try to exercise tolerance to different opinions for a change.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 17, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Full Disclosure: I vote “demoncrap “ and find assault weapons fully unnecessary.


If you read the article you will see that no evil, assault rifles were destroyed. They only mention and show pump shotgun and sks neither of which are assault rifles. SKS only has 10 round internal magazine. It has been well documented that you need a high capacity, detachable magazine to be considered an assault rifle. SKS doesn’t even have a pistol grip and it is only semiautomatic, you could practically call it a semiautomatic hunting rifle.


----------



## jedy617 (Apr 17, 2021)

A few of my shirogorovs


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> How about letting people decide on their own what is an issue and what is not without agresively attacking anyone whom doesn't agree with your narrative. An article was linked, we can all read and decide if it is anything to worry about or not. You know try to exercise tolerance to different opinions for a change.



you have an extremely interesting hobby of watching people raise ****, waiting for someone to point it out, and then blaming the latter for starting things.

some people might start to get the idea youre doing that in bad faith.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 17, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> I would like to leave this here for the Benchmade fans.


Ok Les DeAsis is gone now but he was a long time personal friend. I can tell you for a fact he was a pro 2nd as any of us and owned many firearms. He helped anti gun politicians in his district of Oregon because they had backed the cutlery industry when it was needed on a federal level. So did most of the other big cutlery company names in the portland area. One CEO, in particular went on record as being very anti 2nd but no one seems to have cared in the long run.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 17, 2021)

So anyways...


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 17, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> you have an extremely interesting hobby of watching people raise ****, waiting for someone to point it out, and then blaming the latter for starting things.
> 
> some people might start to get the idea youre doing that in bad faith.


I just don’t like when people are bullied and get personally attacked. No need to tell the guy to get his head examined or telling him that he has issues because he linked an article that you think is not a big deal. You could make the same points without attacking him personally. This is a relatively civilized place most of the time, I’d like it to stay this way.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 17, 2021)

Sigh...



Barmoley said:


> I just don’t like when people are bullied and get personally attacked. No need to tell the guy to get his head examined or telling him that he has issues because he linked an article that you think is not a big deal. You could make the same points without attacking him personally. This is a relatively civilized place most of the time, I’d like it to stay this way.



With all due respect, you could just disengage. That dude has been on my ignore list for some time. You should try it out. Works like a champ. 

This seems appropriate for the moment...


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> I just don’t like when people are bullied and get personally attacked. No need to tell the guy to get his head examined or telling him that he has issues because he linked an article that you think is not a big deal. You could make the same points without attacking him personally. This is a relatively civilized place most of the time, I’d like it to stay this way.



yeah idc.

he came in here trying to push his ideology on the same day that ideology was responsible for the death of 8 people. that's 100x more distasteful than anything I said.

like @HumbleHomeCook said there's an ignore list that you're free to use.


----------



## Koop (Apr 17, 2021)

Good idea @tcmx3 - I'm too am tired of your arrogant attitude, bullying remarks and sophomoric insults. Ignore from now on.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

how about we talk about pocket knives instead of you all insisting I cheerlead your tactical barbie dress up party?

do any of you lot crying even carry stuff other than gas station knives?


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 17, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> yeah idc.
> 
> he came in here trying to push his ideology on the same day that ideology was responsible for the death of 8 people. that's 100x more distasteful than anything I said.
> 
> like @HumbleHomeCook said there's an ignore list that you're free to use.



@HumbleHomeCook is clearly a wiser individual than I am and I could use the ignore feature, but like you correctly pointed out I am free to make this choice. I choose not to use it because I want to see all the comments and opinions not just the ones I agree with.

Your excuse for attacking him is pretty weak. You are building a straw man argument that him not wanting to support a company that helps to destroy guns is the same as promoting mass murder, thus you are justified in attacking him. Criticize the article if you want, personal attacks are not warranted or needed.


----------



## KingShapton (Apr 17, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> guess I never took a picture of my Douk Douk. I actually prefer them to Opinels and such.


+1 for Douk Douk


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Barmoley said:


> @HumbleHomeCook is clearly a wiser individual than I am and I could use the ignore feature, but like you correctly pointed out I am free to make this choice. I choose not to use it because I want to see all the comments and opinions not just the ones I agree with.
> 
> *Your excuse for attacking him is pretty weak. You are building a straw man argument that him not wanting to support a company that helps to destroy guns is the same as promoting mass murder*, thus you are justified in attacking him. Criticize the article if you want, personal attacks are not warranted or needed.



all I said was that maybe Benchmade had a reason, and a perfectly reasonable one is being tired of the mass shootings. it's there, go read it.

"personal attacks" "bullying" you seem really concerned about that. hope to see you come to the rescue of people who actually need defending and not just someone who feels a need to push their agenda in an unrelated thread.

also it's worth noting I haven't blocked you either, because occasionally you say something of value, even though I think all of your complaining is actually not at all about providing a space to actually talk about things, but actually crocodile tears so that you can shut down any discussion that doesnt align super closely with what you believe. at least Im willing to be honest when I disagree with stuff.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

you know what @Barmoley this actually raises an interesting question. because in the "what are you shooting" thread when someone went way off on me when I made the comment that I didnt personally approve of sport hunting, not even in response to anyone but just stating how I personally enjoy the hobby, you didnt say anything to him about respecting that I might have a different point of view.

where were you?


----------



## AT5760 (Apr 17, 2021)

@HumbleHomeCook, I’ve got that same little orange Buck- Christmas present last year from my 5yo son . Actually a pretty nice little blade that sharpens super easily. Stays in my desk at work mainly for apples.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

yes on point a fun little knife I got recently is the Serge Pachenko Persian slipjoin. he made some production runs of these at a very reasonable price. super slim and useful. not my picture but you can see both the cool blue and flat ti, I ended up buying one of each myself and gave the blue one to my father.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 17, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> @HumbleHomeCook, I’ve got that same little orange Buck- Christmas present last year from my 5yo son . Actually a pretty nice little blade that sharpens super easily. Stays in my desk at work mainly for apples.



Yeah they are handy little knives, well worth the price. I hate Buck's insistence on recurve blades on so many of their offerings but on these small knives it is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 17, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> yeah idc.
> 
> he came in here trying to push his ideology on the same day that ideology was responsible for the death of 8 people. that's 100x more distasteful than anything I said.
> 
> like @HumbleHomeCook said there's an ignore list that you're free to use.




I have not tried to push any ideology. I have simply brought attention to some of the business's practices this community may not be aware of. You may decide for yourself to support those decisions or not. I tend to be selective in whom I give my money to .I see this no different from drawing attention to other practices such as flipping, scamming or donating to charity.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 17, 2021)

Slim278 said:


> I have not tried to push any ideology. I have simply brought attention to some of the business's practices this community may not be aware of. You may decide for yourself to support those decisions or not. I tend to be selective in whom I give my money to .I see this no different from drawing attention to other practices such as flipping, scamming or donating to charity.


----------



## Bodine (Apr 17, 2021)

Three Kershaw’s and an inexpensive Klein that stays in my pocket,


----------



## tgfencer (Apr 17, 2021)

Ben.G. said:


> View attachment 115627
> 
> I’m a simple man. I like simple things. This is about as basic as they come, but always gets the job done. Last month I used it to pry a piece of glass out of my car tire. Luckily it wasn’t deep enough to cause a blowout.
> Took 5 minutes to resharpen the knife.



I've got a half a dozen or so Opinels. They're scattered around my house, car, and work. I am constantly losing and finding them again. For $10-14 (and no plastic) you can't really go wrong.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 23, 2021)

I arguably enjoy pocket knives MORE than kitchen knives. i have several from the usual suspects, Benchmade, Spyderco, and SAK.

but i was recently gifted a replacement knife for one i lost in a dark theater as a much younger dude. i forgot how cool it was! tiny, slim..carbon blade that gets SHARP as heck. i have been carrying it for a month and really enjoying it. its a Schrade Old Timer 50T. sometimes it's nice to slow down life and open a knife with two hands.

summer time i switch to a Swiss Army FARMER simply for the beer bottle opener. hahah

when i hike, i grab my GiantMouse ACE BIBLIO which would coincidentally be my porn name if i worked in that industry.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2021)

I love my few Benchmades. their warranty Department is staffed by a bunch of over achievers. great customer support. they fixed one of my knives twice after I beat on it in a tunnel construction project. both times it came back looking new. the last time, they retrofitted new bearings in the hinge. 

but here is my favorite "modern" folder. out of Italy, the GiantMouse Ace Biblio. I sharpened it last night. I put it away after a camping trip. I was splitting wood and cutting marshmallow sticks for all the kids. I was the only adult that brought a knife!! that M390 steel is robust. a tad difficult to sharpen if I let it get really dull.


----------



## daveb (Apr 26, 2021)

RPN for the win!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 26, 2021)

daveb said:


> RPN for the win!


haha.. in our last fire evacuation. I grabbed some clothing and then that calculator. that was all. that thing is my money maker!!


----------



## schutzen-jager (Apr 27, 2021)

victorinox in r/f pocket - Beretta in r/r pocket[


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm a pocket knife noob. What do people think of Kramer's folder offerings? I'm more a traditionalist when it comes to blade profile and overall design and this aesthetic appeals to me. Is the steel and hardness up to Kramer's usual standard?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2021)

that Kramer is beautiful!! that would be an awesome small game hunting knife. looks like it would peel a rabbit, and look spectacular while doing so.

modern looking traditional knives are becoming popular now.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I'm a pocket knife noob. What do people think of Kramer's folder offerings? I'm more a traditionalist when it comes to blade profile and overall design and this aesthetic appeals to me. Is the steel and hardness up to Kramer's usual standard?
> View attachment 124523



well, assuming you're not joking (it's Kramer so it's hard to tell), but if not and you're into that sort of thing I'd look the way of William Henry knives.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 28, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> well, assuming you're not joking (it's Kramer so it's hard to tell), but if not and you're into that sort of thing I'd look the way of William Henry knives.


Yes, I was being serious. Although not sure if your WH reference was a joke. Those look hideous.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes, I was being serious. Although not sure if your WH reference was a joke. Those look hideous.



they make something for everyone, yes the stuff they display on their site is completely ridiculous but they make a nice variety of plain, wood inlayed, etc. knives like this:






fwiw I like the look of that Kramer folder


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 28, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> they make something for everyone, yes the stuff they display on their site is completely ridiculous but they make a nice variety of plain, wood inlayed, etc. knives like this:
> 
> View attachment 124728


Thats more like it


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats more like it



yeah, and Im very sympathetic to not liking the stuff they have on display on their website. for a company capable of making such subtle, well executed knives, they seem intent on pushing their gaudy fountain pens and stuff that looks like this dude would wanna buy it at the mall:






each one of their models comes in a more "basic" configuration at least, usually to be found at dealers. theyre light, thin, and cut like crazy.


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 28, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> theyre light, thin, and cut like crazy.


Light and thin, ok. Those crazies are fun to play with from time to time but you want a reliable cutter for edc.


----------



## tomsch (Apr 29, 2021)

These days I rotate between my Andrew Demko AD20, well used Sebenza 21 Insingo, or a Spyderco PM2 with Maxamet steel. Still assessing if I really like the Maxamet but so far so good. The AD20 seems to cut well despite being a thick blade as the grind is pretty good.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 10, 2021)




----------



## BillHanna (May 24, 2021)




----------



## BillHanna (May 31, 2021)

@RockyBasel I expect to hear about that folder you just “stole” from me 12 minutes ago


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 17, 2021)

My Protech Switchblade I paid more because of reviews were good fast action strong lock.

Full size CPM S30V Spyderco. Workhorse in the 
tropical jungle knife. Tried to clean scales once.

Patina Spyderco super blue.


----------



## dafox (Jun 18, 2021)

Kershaw Leek Sandvik 14C28N
Spyderco Delica 4 Vg10
Kershaw Zing 8Cr13Mov


----------



## cawilson6072 (Jun 25, 2021)

I just picked this up from Bernal. It is branded as Powr-Kraft (Montgomery-Ward), but I suspect it to be Camillus. Somebody took fine care of it and I’m happy to give it another life.


----------



## cawilson6072 (Jun 25, 2021)

Also…

I just found my father’s buck knife, a Frontier Double Eagle 4815. Lots of memories of flipping this around (closed of course) in my hands as a kid. Maybe not my EDC, but I’ll definitely re-edge it and make sure it is a working knife as my father used it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 25, 2021)

cawilson6072 said:


> Also…
> 
> I just found my father’s buck knife, a Frontier Double Eagle 4815. Lots of memories of flipping this around (closed of course) in my hands as a kid. Maybe not my EDC, but I’ll definitely re-edge it and make sure it is a working knife as my father used it.
> 
> View attachment 132415



A priceless treasure.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jun 29, 2021)

frankly my two favorite knives are the case knife my dad got from my grandfather when he was a young boy and the Spyderco salt knife we bought my grandfather during his boating days that he recently bequeathed back to my father upon his passing.

I can go buy a new sebenza any day of the week.


----------



## dafox (Jun 29, 2021)

Just got a Civivi NOx, like it!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jul 1, 2021)

Picked up an original Kramer. Pretty nice.


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 7, 2021)

pre 1938 Mills of Sheffield sailers marlin spike pocket knife -


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 7, 2021)

WWII U.S. paratrooper by Presto


----------



## stringer (Aug 7, 2021)

Nothing fancy but it works for me.
My go to for the past 4 years or so.
Kershaw 1920


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 7, 2021)

schutzen-jager said:


> WWII U.S. paratrooper by Presto View attachment 137119


Airborne All The WAY! Wish they had still been issuing those when I was jumping. A/1/505th Parachute Infantry.


----------



## schutzen-jager (Aug 7, 2021)

slightly different style is still being issued - current issue has both a clip + shroud cutter hook blade -


----------



## daveb (Sep 10, 2021)

Another Dragonfly has gone missing. I've carried 3 of them over the last couple years and like having one in my pocket.

Now I'm shopping (briefly) a replacement. Could go with another Dragonfly, could go a wee bit larger, not married to Spydie. Previous have been VG10 - only had to sharpen one of them. Needs to be $100 or less.

Whatch think?


----------



## dafox (Sep 10, 2021)

I really like my Civivi nox.


----------



## esoo (Sep 10, 2021)

When I lost my Dragonfly I went with a Chapparal FRN. It is such a better knife - the size makes it so much easier to handle. Looks to be under $100US


----------



## daveb (Sep 10, 2021)

dafox said:


> I really like my Civivi nox.



The Nox looks a little longer that a front pocket knife. Know anything about the Baby Banter?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 10, 2021)

daveb said:


> Another Dragonfly has gone missing. I've carried 3 of them over the last couple years and like having one in my pocket.
> 
> Now I'm shopping (briefly) a replacement. Could go with another Dragonfly, could go a wee bit larger, not married to Spydie. Previous have been VG10 - only had to sharpen one of them. Needs to be $100 or less.
> 
> Whatch think?



I love the Dragonfly but second the Chap. In Lightweight configuration it as an awesome knife. A little more choil-pushy than the DF2 but such a great design.









Spyderco Chaparral Lightweight Gray FRN - CTS-XHP Blade


Shop over 20,000 knives from Bark River, Spyderco, Microtech, Benchmade, and more. Hard-to-find knives, DLT-exclusive deals, and custom knife engraving.




www.dlttrading.com





The Buck Mini Spitfire is also an excellent choice. It's a little wedgier but the blade is so small it isn't a huge issue and at the price, losing it might hurt a lot less.


----------



## Koop (Sep 10, 2021)

Dragonfly is a great little knife - I bought one for my wife and she says now she doesn't know how she got along without it. But, I'll second the Chaparral - it's great knife. I have one with CF scales and XHP blade. Thin, lightweight and tough.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 10, 2021)

Also, if loss is a concern, the Spyderco byrd line is very well done. Sal worked very hard to source quality manufacturers.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2021)

Only reason don't lose my tiny ladybug 
Carry knife is Hap40 delica 

I'm height of fashion wear cargo shorts with extra pockets for cell phone, wallet, keys, carry blade. Pocket T shirts for clip reading glasses &
list of things to buy, leave it in kitchen add to it as think of stuff. Maybe someday will add to list on my cell phone.


----------



## dafox (Sep 11, 2021)

daveb said:


> The Nox looks a little longer that a front pocket knife. Know anything about the Baby Banter?


Baby banter?


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/CIVIVI-Banter-Pocket-Folding-Titanium/dp/B099PCYQCN?th=1



I like the size. Not sure about the liner lock.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 11, 2021)

Also, the Spyderco UK Penknife (UKPK) is an outstanding knife. Fear not the slip joint.


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Also, if loss is a concern, the Spyderco byrd line is very well done. Sal worked very hard to source quality manufacturers.



Loss is a concern. Most of my use is a work cutting boxes. I tend to lay them down between tasks instead of closing and repocketing. And then "something" comes up. I know exactly where I left the last one but......


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2021)

esoo said:


> When I lost my Dragonfly I went with a Chapparal FRN. It is such a better knife - the size makes it so much easier to handle. Looks to be under $100US




I looked at the Chapperal, 3 inch blade is a little long and the only places they're in stock want $140 for them. When I can use but not lose may give one a try.


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2021)

Got a Baby Banter and a Spydie Robin on the brown truck. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 11, 2021)

daveb said:


> I looked at the Chapperal, 3 inch blade is a little long and the only places they're in stock want $140 for them.



You have to look for the "Lightweight" version with the FRN scales for $95. 
Out of stock most places, but you can pre-order...


https://www.knifecenter.com/item/SP152PGY/spyderco-c152pgy-chaparral-lightweight-folding-knife-cts-xhp-satin-plain-blade-gray-frn-handles


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2021)

That may be the next one. Like all the positive recs about it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 11, 2021)

daveb said:


> That may be the next one. Like all the positive recs about it.



If you ever get serious about one, let me know and I can take some comparison pics of the Chap LW and DF2 for you if you want.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 11, 2021)

Sal Glesser is an absolute, no BS, national treasure. Not only did he revolutionize pocket knives (thumb hole and pocket clip) he is a pillar in the cutlery world. Shiny foot prints is Sal's moto and he sincerely backs it.


----------



## daveb (Sep 11, 2021)

I know Spydie has the best looking Booth Babes at the Knife Show in Atlanta. That's enough for me...


----------



## torbaci (Sep 14, 2021)

Posted this before but on wring thread, so shameless repost

I usually carry different sizes of victorinox swiss knives, but wanted to treat myself to something nice, so got this, brand is kanzu, action is smooth, edge is sharp, its deer antler handle and a very handsome, too handsome for edc maybe, so i did the logical thing and ordered another, as a backup, just in case, its got a darker handle so im very happy that i did, wife is ridiculing me but whatever














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sansho (Sep 15, 2021)

here are mine.






on top is a fallkniven tre kronor 3 in mother of pearl (TK3MOP).
i carried this for a while, but it's kind of too fancy and has no pocket clip. it's a beautiful lockback knife, though. i still carry it sometimes. gentleman folder 

below is some alibaba crap that i currently EDC. made mostly of titanium, but it has some stainless bits for extra hardness where it counts. i think the part that actually holds the utility razor is stainless. i got i before i was decent at hand sharpening.






Titanium Alloy Folding Knife Multifunctional Folding Pocket Utility Knife Mini Best Selling Handmade - Buy Free Sample Hand Tools,Excavation Hand Tools,Hand Tools For Building Construction Product on Alibaba.com


Titanium Alloy Folding Knife Multifunctional Folding Pocket Utility Knife Mini Best Selling Handmade - Buy Free Sample Hand Tools,Excavation Hand Tools,Hand Tools For Building Construction Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com




it's also sold on amazon as "exceed tirant titanium" for $60 (!!!), lol.

it's actually not a terrible utility razor holder. it's got a liner lock and looks and feels fine. but the pocket clip is total sһit, and its flip-open action is just OK.

now that i'm comfortable with hand sharpening, i'm actually in the market for a new pocket knife. i'll read this thread over again, but does anyone have any suggestions?

i want something similar in size to these knives. a little smaller or larger is probably OK, but i don't like feeling like my pockets are loaded down with crap. for reference, this utility knife is about 9x2x1 cm (folded) and weighs 80 g.

i want something with a nice pocket clip and locking mechanism. fast-opening would be nice (flick-open or something via a finger catch?). a way to open a beer bottle would be a bonus, too. i currently use that lanyard hole thing on the utility knife to open bottles via the "leverage trick" (same way as using a bic lighter).

no budget really. i'm pretty good about not losing things, but it needs to be something i don't mind beating up. so probably not $500.

thanks


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 15, 2021)

sansho said:


> here are mine.
> 
> View attachment 142515
> 
> ...



You have a TON of choices based on that broad description and I don't keep up like I used to but with my Spyderco bias I'd say check out a Kapara. But again, a ton of options. 

As for the beer bottles, improve your life and get a Victorinox Rambler. I have a goatee and I'm getting older so the scissors on mine are almost always in use, the toothpick is super handy, trimming/filing a nasty fingernail, popping open a cold beverage, etc. my Rambler is an absolute every day carry item. I slip mine into my watch pocket and you almost forget it's there.

EDIT: Missed the size preference so a Kapara might seem a bit long for you. A Caly might be nice or one of the Chaparrals or hell, even a Delica. Delicas are the personal favorites of a LOT of serious knife enthusiasts and a great gateway.


----------



## sansho (Sep 15, 2021)

well, i have always wanted to try a spyderco. 
i wonder if i can find a small one that i can somehow open a bottle with (with the blade closed, haha). doesn't need a real bottle opener, but i would appreciate something that can at least be used as one.

i like your suggestions and will look through their catalog.

i think carrying a swiss army knife or multi tool thing is probably not for me at this time, especially in addition to another knife. they are useful, though.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 15, 2021)

sansho said:


> well, i have always wanted to try a spyderco.
> i wonder if i can find a small one that i can somehow open a bottle with (with the blade closed, haha). doesn't need a real bottle opener, but i would appreciate something that can at least be used as one.
> 
> i like your suggestions and will look through their catalog.
> ...



Keep in mind, the Vic Rambler is tiny. You could hang it off your keys if you want but it is only about 2.25" long and quite thin.

That said, I get not wanting to carry more stuff. You might also look at a Spyderco Dragonfly 2 Wharncliffe. It has that utility blade profile of your cheapy carry and is a decent introduction to the odd-looking, yet, great performing Spyderco brand. You can always pop a cap with the gimped thumb ramp area.


----------



## sansho (Sep 15, 2021)

it's almost an OCD thing. i have my zebralight clipped to my right pocket and a knife clipped to my left pocket. phone floats in right pocket, wallet floats in left. i don't like having other stuff floating in my pockets. with a quick feel, i can tell if i have everything -- each pocket has "clip present" and "one large floating object present".

dragon fly 2 wharncliffe seems alright. bonus points for being 2.28". i didn't mention this before, but i sometimes walk around chicago. i think blades are supposed to be 2.5" max, so i wouldn't even be breaking the law with the dragonfly. also, only 34g. tiny! that's half the weight of my current knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 15, 2021)

sansho said:


> it's almost an OCD thing. i have my zebralight clipped to my right pocket and a knife clipped to my left pocket. phone floats in right pocket, wallet floats in left. i don't like having other stuff floating in my pockets. with a quick feel, i can tell if i have everything -- each pocket has "clip present" and "one large floating object present".
> 
> dragon fly 2 wharncliffe seems alright. bonus points for being 2.28". i didn't mention this before, but i sometimes walk around chicago. i think blades are supposed to be 2.5" max, so i wouldn't even be breaking the law with the dragonfly. also, only 34g. tiny! that's half the weight of my current knife.



Spyderco actually makes a model called the Chicago.


----------



## sansho (Sep 15, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Spyderco actually makes a model called the Chicago.



booo. that's no fun, though 
haha.






you seen the Chaparral Sun and Moon?
kinda cool looking. at 2.8", it's 0.3" over the legal length limit. i'm willing to risk it.
i would prefer made in japan (this one is taiwan), but i can look past that. taiwan makes great tools. i just like japan more.

i'll continue browsing their catalog. many enticing options.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 15, 2021)

sansho said:


> booo. that's no fun, though
> haha.
> 
> 
> ...



I think those ones are hard to come by but cool for sure.

I have Spyderco's from all but their Italian origins (although I have lionSTEEL who they contract with). The Taiwan models are outstanding and generally considered top of the line in quality.

I carry a Chap Lightweight routinely.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 15, 2021)

sansho said:


> booo. that's no fun, though
> haha.
> 
> 
> ...



with Spyderco the Taiwan factory is a LOT better than the Japanese one.

also Im pretty sure Spyderco measures edge length, so depending on your friendly local law enforcement official, you may find yourself WAY over.


----------



## sansho (Sep 15, 2021)

i'm surprised to hear their tw factory is better than their jp factory. good to know.
i googled it and read posts saying that the tw factory is better even than their golden (usa) factory. wow.

i'm pretty sure i'm getting a sun and moon chap. st nicks knives has them in stock, and maybe other places too.
but i might as well jump into spydie with both feet and get at least one more knife.



HumbleHomeCook said:


> You can always pop a cap with the gimped thumb ramp area.



that might work. hard to know how easy it is to do without trying, but it's possible that it will be hard since you're only using the width (not overall length) as a lever arm. less mechanical advantage.

but then i saw this emerson wave thing that some of the knives feature, and obviously my first thought was bottle opener. clearly not intended for that, but what if it works well?










i'm probably going to get a dragonfly wave or delica wave along with the S&M chap (not to be confused with S&M Assless Chaps).


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Sep 16, 2021)

sansho said:


> i'm surprised to hear their tw factory is better than their jp factory. good to know.
> i googled it and read posts saying that the tw factory is better even than their golden (usa) factory. wow.
> 
> i'm pretty sure i'm getting a sun and moon chap. st nicks knives has them in stock, and maybe other places too.
> ...



I could never open a bottle with my waved Emerson CQC-7. I would assume that Spyderco's wave wouldn't work that well either since it's licensed from Emerson.


----------



## sansho (Sep 16, 2021)

i see.

it looks like it is possible, but not in the normal way:



i think i'd get beer all over myself trying that unless the bottle was resting on a table.

*edit: has anyone ever tried opening a bottle with a regular spyderco using the thumb catch area?*

----------

edit 2: i ended up getting a sun and moon chapperal in XHP ($161) and a blue FRN dragonfly 2 in K390 ($101.5). if i can't open bottles, that's fine. lol

exciting!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 16, 2021)

sansho said:


> i'm surprised to hear their tw factory is better than their jp factory. good to know.
> i googled it and read posts saying that the tw factory is better even than their golden (usa) factory. wow.
> 
> i'm pretty sure i'm getting a sun and moon chap. st nicks knives has them in stock, and maybe other places too.
> ...



When reading about all things Spyderco, remember folks often have very strong feelings. In fact, a lot of folks prefer the other factories over Taichung because they feel the lines are too sharp. They're voices are often drowned out. Here's what I can say with complete confidence, they're all good. You will notice some difference in Golden, Seki, Taichung, etc. but none of those differences are bad, just different. Also, Sal has always kind of had a focus for the factories. Seki does a ton of the flagship, mid-line offerings while Taichung was setup do to a lot of the upper end stuff. So naturally people will have a perception of superior quality.

Emerson waves...ugh... So much there... Ernie Emerson is not quite the Mick (Burger) Strider of the pocket knife world but is damn near as polarizing. And, if you haven't yet guessed, I'm not a fan. But, he has a very strong following. I've owned a waved Delica and gave it to my daughter who uses it strictly for gardening (and she has three Delicas). First, you get the saber ground blade which for me, kills one of the best features of Spyderco's, the thin flat grinds. And the wave feature, for me, became a nuisance almost immediately. I don't want to have to think about or adjust my technique for pulling out my pocket knife so that it doesn't open halfway. Which is what happens if you don't use a little purpose in your pull. Don't get me wrong, it does what it is advertised to do, just not a feature I liked at all. I'm not a knife-for-defense guy so just not for me.

Most people report it is not the best for caps. I wouldn't know because I carry a Rambler.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 16, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> When reading about all things Spyderco, remember folks often have very strong feelings. In fact, a lot of folks prefer the other factories over Taichung because they feel the lines are too sharp. They're voices are often drowned out. Here's what I can say with complete confidence, they're all good. You will notice some difference in Golden, Seki, Taichung, etc. but none of those differences are bad, just different. Also, Sal has always kind of had a focus for the factories. Seki does a ton of the flagship, mid-line offerings while Taichung was setup do to a lot of the upper end stuff. So naturally people will have a perception of superior quality.
> 
> Emerson waves...ugh... So much there... Ernie Emerson is not quite the Mick (Burger) Strider of the pocket knife world but is damn near as polarizing. And, if you haven't yet guessed, I'm not a fan. But, he has a very strong following. I've owned a waved Delica and gave it to my daughter who uses it strictly for gardening (and she has three Delicas). First, you get the saber ground blade which for me, kills one of the best features of Spyderco's, the thin flat grinds. And the wave feature, for me, became a nuisance almost immediately. I don't want to have to think about or adjust my technique for pulling out my pocket knife so that it doesn't open halfway. Which is what happens if you don't use a little purpose in your pull. Don't get me wrong, it does what it is advertised to do, just not a feature I liked at all. I'm not a knife-for-defense guy so just not for me.
> 
> Most people report it is not the best for caps. I wouldn't know because I carry a Rambler.



unfortunately the pocket knife world is full of people who have some serious ****ing issues. Strider and Emerson, true, but also Doug Ritter, Mike Stewart, the lot of the Marfiones, etc. 

honestly my list of folks I like in that space is smaller than the list I dont like, which is strongly the opposite of kitchen knives where so many wonderful people have been so generous.

anyway for me Ive definitely been happy with my little lionsteel slipjoint. lot of knife for the money. my long term review is very positive. they have a couple of new ones out in the jack pattern, definitely tempting.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 17, 2021)

Ok, I also have issues with Mick, Ernest, Mike and Tony but Doug Ritter? Doug is a good friend. What did he do to offend you? He is into the lobbying end of things not making pocket knives.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 17, 2021)

Noodle Soup said:


> Ok, I also have issues with Mick, Ernest, Mike and Tony but Doug Ritter? Doug is a good friend. What did he do to offend you? He is into the lobbying end of things not making pocket knives.


 
Me???

I'm a big fan of Doug Ritter. He's a huge advocate for the knife community and very nice guy to boot.

I'm confused...?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 17, 2021)

I guess I misunderstood your post then. sorry.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 17, 2021)

Noodle Soup said:


> I guess I misunderstood your post then. sorry.



I didn't mention Doug at all. I was sharing my opinion on Ernie. And Mick, well...

Anyway, all good.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 17, 2021)

Noodle Soup said:


> Ok, I also have issues with Mick, Ernest, Mike and Tony but Doug Ritter? Doug is a good friend. What did he do to offend you? He is into the lobbying end of things not making pocket knives.



I mean you're right he's into the lobbying side. The issues I have with him stem from personal interactions where I tried to point out some of the people he's hitched his wagon too are equivalent to selling your soul to the devil.

Also I have to point out here that one of the organizations he has closely allied his org too (a very famous capital hill group) was notorious, even at the time, for being effectively a combination grift and money laundering operation to anyone who knew anything and let's just say my gentle suggestion that working with them was bad optically was not met kindly.

This is in addition to how scummy pre-emption stuff is.

And I gotta tell you, Ive heard so many people jump to the defense of people who are POS by saying "theyre my friend they wouldnt do that" when that person has been doing just that for ages. So for me, that's not a very compelling argument.

Anyway in summary Doug Ritter might not be Mick Strider level bad but he's still exactly the sort of person I look at as being emblematic of how awful the pocket knife hobby is. Which is unfortunate because there's some really cool stuff in that world.

btw before you get all up in arms and say I just disagree with him, you gotta understand that as far as knives are concerned, we more or less overlap.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 17, 2021)

Noodle Soup said:


> I guess I misunderstood your post then. sorry.



Not trying to drag this out, it's just important to me when I give someone the wrong impression about a topic I very much care about to reflect on what I said and how I can be more careful in the future.

I'm guessing it was my comment about not being a knife for self defense type guy that caused confusion. That's just me as an individual but if a person wants to tuck a Cold Steel Trail Master into their pant leg (yes, people do) and watch Doug Marcaida videos on a continuous loop, then I fully support their right to do so!

My issue with Ernie is that I personally find him to be the PT Barnum of pocket knives. He's quite successful at what he does though. As for Mickey Burger, well, he's a scumbag charlatan who rubs about as close to the stolen valor line as you can get without going over.

But again, those are issues I have with them as individuals not conceptually of design or rights.

I hope that clarifies and sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 17, 2021)

I certainly agree with you about Ernie. Without going into all the details, he told me he was friends with a famous rock musician and that he carried an Emerson knife. Turns out our CEO's secretary at the time was next door neighbors with that musician and socialized with him all the time. Bottom line, he had never heard of Ernie. As for Mick, I'm an ex Ranger from the Viet Nam days so I take a very dim view of his past claims. He was giving me bad vibes from the very first time I met him.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 17, 2021)

Noodle Soup said:


> I certainly agree with you about Ernie. Without going into all the details, he told me he was friends with a famous rock musician and that he carried an Emerson knife. Turns out our CEO's secretary at the time was next door neighbors with that musician and socialized with him all the time. Bottom line, he had never heard of Ernie. As for Mick, I'm an ex Ranger from the Viet Nam days so I take a very dim view of his past claims. He was giving me bad vibes from the very first time I met him.



Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## Bert2368 (Sep 23, 2021)

Someplace around here, there's a thread I started called "cheap and good enough"?

Sometimes a more or less disposable knife is the right choice. For me it works, anyhow.

This is the FT801.

Chinese. About 3.4" blade, 110g. with FRN scales (not a light pocket knife, not ridiculously heavy either). Plain Jane 420, apparently hardened sufficiently, have not tested but I get enough edge life for my needs. Flips easily enough, locks up tight with no noticable play, well centered, needed minimal sharpening and lubrication to make it "good enough". Sharpens stupid fast and easy using nothing but a Suehiro 3,000 and a sheet of newspaper. If I lose or break one, no biggy. 

$12 delivered, I bought 3. Been carrying one for a couple of months now, at work and in the garden, not babying it and not worrying if I have to use it hard/pry/abuse it either.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Sep 23, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Sometimes a more or less disposable knife is the right choice. For me it works, anyhow.


My number one requirement for EDC. Something that I can give to security if I have to, and replace on the way home without a second thought.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Someplace around here, there's a thread I started called "cheap and good enough"?
> 
> Sometimes a more or less disposable knife is the right choice. For me it works, anyhow.
> 
> ...



That company makes a lot of money off the theft from other company's. They steel designs, descriptions, etc.


----------



## Bert2368 (Sep 23, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> They steel designs, descriptions, etc.



What design/maker/model is this particular knife a copy of?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> What design/maker/model is this particular knife a copy of?



May not be, I don't keep as close an eye on things as I used to, but they do have others that are.


----------



## elliowb (Sep 23, 2021)

Because this is a type of sheepsfoot, it may not be everyones cup of tea. Even as a sailor who uses sheepsfoot knives, this particular blade is more of a collectors piece than an everyday carry on my boat. Still I really find it quite nice and is one of my favorite pocket knives. I have a small sailing dory and this knife mimics the shape of a traditional dory. It's a Neptunia Dorry with padouk scales.


----------



## sansho (Sep 26, 2021)

sansho said:


> i ended up getting a sun and moon chapperal in XHP ($161) and a blue FRN dragonfly 2 in K390 ($101.5). if i can't open bottles, that's fine. lol











i received them and have been using the s&m chap for a while. i'm happy with it as an EDC. not very big or heavy. doesn't feel any worse in my pocket. i think it's slightly larger but weighs a little less than the utility blade holder i was carrying.

i have not made an earnest effort to open a beer bottle with it yet. i don't think it's a good tool for the job 


other than that, it's clearly superior to the utility blade. imo very good looking as well.

other thoughts...
it's not an easy knife to just whip open. the only safe, one-handed method i've managed is to slowly and deliberately open it with my thumb in the catch, which i guess is fine. i'm just used to knives that i can absentmindedly whip open and closed when i'm bored.

the smooth scales make it easy to clip and remove from my pocket.
the textured FRN scale of the dragonfly makes that significantly harder even though the part of the scale that touches the clip is mostly flat. i gave the dragonfly to my brother to play with.

i love the small size and weight of the dragonfly. it's honestly probably enough blade for me, so i might move to one like it eventually. one that's less grabby on my pants pockets. either some kind of smooth(er) scaled dragonfly or something else. it's a shame because i love the feel of the textured FRN in hand. good grip.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 26, 2021)

sansho said:


> View attachment 144505
> View attachment 144506
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, back locks aren't typically finger flickers. But they are solid and reliable. And nothing sounds quite like them. So satisfying.


----------



## tcmx3 (Sep 26, 2021)

sansho said:


> View attachment 144505
> View attachment 144506
> 
> 
> ...



perfect as an edc for office works of course. 

of course I am also the number 1 tactical pocket knife hater so there you go.


----------



## Andrew Deranger (Sep 27, 2021)

sansho said:


> View attachment 144505
> View attachment 144506
> 
> 
> ...


great knife!


----------



## Bert2368 (Sep 27, 2021)

elliowb said:


> Because this is a type of sheepsfoot, it may not be everyones cup of tea. Even as a sailor who uses sheepsfoot knives, this particular blade is more of a collectors piece than an everyday carry on my boat. Still I really find it quite nice and is one of my favorite pocket knives. I have a small sailing dory and this knife mimics the shape of a traditional dory. It's a Neptunia Dorry with padouk scales.
> 
> 
> View attachment 143848
> ...


Jealous! Classy...

Since I mainly do rope work related to anchoring numerous barges for fireworks displays on lakes/rivers and MY CREW CAN BORROW THE TOOLS (crew are like tweenaged kids as far as losing tools, like bigger & more expensive 12 year olds some days...)

Cheap but effective, with a marlin spike & shackle wrench. Need the spike because, most of them don't know what an anchor hitch is, even after I show 'em several times.

(Edit)
Davis Instruments.





Amazon.com: New DAVIS STANDARD RIGGING KNIFE - (Type of Product:Boating-Hardware & maintenance supplies-Tools) - New : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Shop OEM (Original Manufacturer) at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com





There are much nicer (or at least way more expensive) versions, I do kind of wish that the spike locked sometimes! Never had the blade fold up but the spike sure has a time or two.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 27, 2021)

some days i just feel "old school". i love this regular knife. its sharp. very sharp. i can open it one handed about 3 different ways. i do take two hands to close it, but somedays, its nice to slow stuff down. i like how it is the opposite of fancy.


----------



## jeremysell (Sep 28, 2021)

Framelock I made. Elmax blade heat treated to 61 RC with cryo with black G10 and titanium frame.


----------



## FiveAgst1 (Sep 28, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Mmmm... French knives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for an EDC that I'm comfortable taking into the office without drawing any attention (corp HQ in the Northeast) ....this might be the one.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 28, 2021)

FiveAgst1 said:


> I've been looking for an EDC that I'm comfortable taking into the office without drawing any attention (corp HQ in the Northeast) ....this might be the one.



The Chambriard Compact is a sweet knife but can be a little difficult to find.

Others worth looking at are the Buck 501, 503, or 505 and hit Collector Knives website. Mike has a lot of offerings that might be a fit for you.


----------



## chefwp (Jan 11, 2022)

two currently in rotation. A little buck and a new-ish Higo by Mitsuo Nagao


----------



## sansho (Jan 11, 2022)

chefwp said:


> two currently in rotation. A little buck and a new-ish Higo by Mitsuo Nagao
> View attachment 160007



for several seconds, i was convinced that the top knife said BUICK instead of BUCK. it has the same or similar font as the old buick logo (all caps, serif, wide aspect). was probably primed to see that by seeing the car key first.


----------



## chefwp (Feb 2, 2022)

So I recently got a new tiny little folding knife for my key ring. The warranty cracked me up, check it out (2nd pic)


----------

